# Plumbing Engineering Design Code حمله الان



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله اخير عرفت انزل حاجة على الفور شير


اليكم اخوتي هذا الملف و هو عبارة عن كتاب 
Plumbing Engineering Design Code

و هذا الكتاب كنا نستخدمه في حساب اعمال الصرف الصحي و المياه في دوله الامارت العربية و ممكن القول انه معتمد عندهم كاكود

الرابط هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/102074165/4eb1d703/Plumbing_Engineering_Design_Code.html


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا


----------



## wafeq (17 أبريل 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 
​*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا ان تعيد رفع المرفق* *للاهميه*​*الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من* *المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت* *تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان* *يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان* *يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## amr fathy (17 أبريل 2011)

الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## ENG+AHMED (14 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (14 يناير 2013)

*
The file link that you requested is not valid

*​


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Ihab-b (15 يناير 2013)

_*نرجو إعادة الرفع لأن الرابط لا يعمل ولك جزيل الشكر يا عزيزي *_


----------

